# how to hide in a bean field??



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

We have been seeing ducks and geese flying into a been field and a disked been field. ( Toataly flat nothing hardly left but dirt.) just wondering if there is any good way of hiding?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ask the farmer if you can dig down. Remember to fill in your holes afterwards.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

check out "how to hide in dug fields" just a few threads down. Be careful if you dig that you don't have a dark black ring around your blind becuase the topsoil is dry and a few inches under is not.

what ive been doing lately is running very large spreads usually 20 dozen or so..but more importantly patching up the decoys I think it helps keep the birds eyes off the blinds. Then i put a **** ton of decoys around the blinds so that you can barely get in. We use all power hunters and i put two oversize shells on my lap once i climb in.


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Mud :beer: your blind (Mud from the bean field) and stubble it if there is any stubble.


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dig them down


----------



## As56hley (Jun 14, 2013)

Dig them down


----------

